# Can a fish survive after eating plastic ?



## 90blackcrx

Today I noticed my shovel nose catfish ate something, his stomach has the ripples in it, looks like he ate a fake plant. So can he survive, is there anything I can do ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i think my fish may have eating fake plants once but i

couldnt tell you for sure cause all i saw was bites in the

leafs but that was months ago and im sure i would have

seen problems with the fish since then


----------



## King Oscar

my old p's bit plastic plants lots of times


----------



## 90blackcrx

Well today his stomach looks fine, so I guess everything is fine.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

glad to hear that


----------



## mauls

90blackcrx said:


> Well today his stomach looks fine, so I guess everything is fine.
> [snapback]1146182[/snapback]​


yeah alot of fish have strong stomache's i've heard of oscars being able to digest rocks (tank gravel) that they accidently eat when going after other fish.


----------



## lemmywinks

yes they can. I once saw pics of a 3" acara swallow a 6" rubberband...... one end was hanging out its mouth and the other was hanging out it's ass


----------



## Mettle

lemmywinks said:


> yes they can. I once saw pics of a 3" acara swallow a 6" rubberband...... one end was hanging out its mouth and the other was hanging out it's ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1150800[/snapback]​












Dude. That is just disturbing.


----------



## King Oscar

damn thats wierd


----------



## 90blackcrx

This is starting to tick me off. Today he swalloed another branch off a fake plate, this is still hanging out of his mouth. Looks like he is breathing heavy. I was gonna try to pull it out, but he swims away to fast and there is no way I'm getting stung. I know he can cough it up, he is actually trying right now. Hopefully he gets the hint that its fake.

What else besides worms and goldfish can I feed him ?


----------



## mauls

90blackcrx said:


> This is starting to tick me off. Today he swalloed another branch off a fake plate, this is still hanging out of his mouth. Looks like he is breathing heavy. I was gonna try to pull it out, but he swims away to fast and there is no way I'm getting stung. I know he can cough it up, he is actually trying right now. Hopefully he gets the hint that its fake.
> 
> What else besides worms and goldfish can I feed him ?
> [snapback]1153726[/snapback]​


feed it krill, beefheart, flakes, pellets theres many other things too


----------



## 90blackcrx

Do you think I should yank it out or try to atleast, or just let him cough it up ? I know he is not chocking on it though.


----------



## 90blackcrx

Well I tried pulling it out, I did not yank on it or anything, I let him do most of the work. But its stuck, I'm guessing he swallowed it. So my question is, the plant is pretty big, I mean he can fit it all inside his mouth, there is no hard sharp pieces, just the flower part. So whats gonna happen you think ? I tried feeding them worms but he just went by it and looked at it . I probably won't get a response tonight, I guess I will just find out tomorrow










I had this guy for about 7 years, he started about 6 inches, now he is about 16 inches. He usually eats everthing, crabs, 6 inch fishes, but I'm just worried about this one.


----------



## lemmywinks

That fish should be over 3' by 7 years. How big of a tank is he in?









And the plant should pass with no problems. Ive seen pics of large cats eating plenty of things they shouldnt and somehow end up just fine.


----------



## 90blackcrx

The tank is 125 gallon, to my knowledge these catfish are only suppose to get to 12 inches, but he is way bigger then that.

Also I woke up in the morning and the plant is in the same spot, and his gills are moving pretty heavily, not sure its gonna pass.


----------



## Pyri

Once my oscar ate huge plastic leaf and she suffered three weeks constipation and was very sick but then leaf came out and she get better


----------



## 90blackcrx

Pyri said:


> Once my oscar ate huge plastic leaf and she suffered three weeks constipation and was very sick but then leaf came out and she get better
> [snapback]1154311[/snapback]​


But did he swallow it all ? This is half in his mouth, half out of his mouth, Plus a shovel nose catfish has a huge mouth, but I think he already started to digest it. So hopefully he pulls threw, I mean he can breath still, he just can't eat.


----------



## Pyri

Yeah she swallow it all. This is not same thing but just mentioned. Can you send a picture of it that I can understand better problem?


----------



## 90blackcrx

He coughed it up,







, so happy. He does have his mouth open still though, maybe its sore from being open for 4 days.

Some older pics, since then he got a little bigger









How big do these really get ?

Video of him eating
http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddim...kZmQzMXk1NDE%3D


----------



## TWiSDiT

Thats fine, my P ate plastic and once pepples! ( i DO feed it lol ), i notice when he pooped out little pieces of plastic and threw up pepples.


----------



## james__12345

some where on this site there is a pic of a p with a chunk of a fake plant hangin out of his







. so id say stuff would pass.


----------



## Pacuguy

i think my pacu as eaten his weight in plastic plants in the 2 years ive had him, and he is now 22" and over 10 pounds.


----------

